# How to kill a sick mouse



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

Thought the best place to ask would be here, One of my sons mice has a growth under the skin that is getting larger and affecting movement so wondered how i would put it out of its misery when the time comes?


----------



## Sooty_ (Nov 27, 2011)

Feed it to a snake


----------



## tom and tina (Oct 28, 2009)

Aparently the kindest way is to use a pencil on the back of the neck, and snap the neck. Another way is to clunk it on a hard surface. 
I dont envy you!!


----------



## Sooty_ (Nov 27, 2011)

Cat? :lol2:


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

smack its head on the side snap its neck with pencil or pull hard and twist or use a co2 chamber 1 of them will do it


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

Sooty_ said:


> Feed it to a snake


Wouldn't feed a sick animal to a snake or live feed that's not humane


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

oliwilliams said:


> Wouldn't feed a sick animal to a snake or live feed that's not humane


about the live feeding i cant see why thats a problem as thats how it is in the wild


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Get a screwdriver with a fine blade, take the mouse and place it on a table top or similar. Hold the mouse at the base of its tail. Gently but firmly, place the screwdriver blade across its neck at the base of the skull. Then press with the screwdriver blade and give a firm tug on the tail at the same time. This will break the neck and kill the mouse instantly. It will kick a little but it won't suffer or stress if you are handling it gently.


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

popitgoes said:


> about the live feeding i cant see why thats a problem as thats how it is in the wild


Here we go again.....


To the OP : Would taking it to the vets not be the best option? Feeder mice or not, I'd take it to the vet personally, have it done professionally unless you've culled mice before.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

Amy2310 said:


> Here we go again.....
> 
> 
> To the OP : Would taking it to the vets not be the best option? Feeder mice or not, I'd take it to the vet personally, have it done professionally unless you've culled mice before.



do you know how pathetic that is saying here we go again all i said was my opionion did i say feed it to anything NO in my original post i said what i would do i was just saying i dont see why that is not humane if its the way it is if it was in the wild


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

The wild isn't humane though, wildlife programmes are heavily edited for gore and shots of prey animals being eaten alive or dragging themselves along with their entrails trailing. Predators don't live forever either, they either get injured and die of infection or starve. I think we can do better as thinking beings than to just allow things to happen like that.


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

popitgoes said:


> about the live feeding i cant see why thats a problem as thats how it is in the wild


 In the wild the mouse would have a chance of getting away and not be locked in a 4 foot tank. As for humane, getting the life slowly sqeezed out of you is a pretty shitty way to shuffle off the mortal coil


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

Trust me its not slow 

In fact 

Its as fast as a gas chamber go figure 

And a lot faster than an vet who cant find the heart to inject anaesthetic in to 

Ho hum


----------



## cokacola (Jan 11, 2007)

If you don't know what you're doing and don't feel confident in your ability to get it right first time, then have it euthanised by a Vet.


----------

